# Anyone in the Bronx



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I sent a proven pair of Nancy pumilio to guy a in the Bronx that can't pay me and because of his work circumstances can't ship them back to me, which he says he would like to do. If anyone in the area of the Bronx could pick this pair up and ship them to me I would give them $50 and send them a shipping label. Or if anyone in the area would like them for $200 we can work that out as well, pm me for details to anyone that can help, thanks.
Mark


----------

